# Vitamin D



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Just to add to an earlier discussion about exogenous vitamin D (from food and supplements) and autoimmune diseases.

http://www.poisonfluoride.com/pfpc/html/vit_d___thyroid.html

http://order-carnivora.blogspot.com/2009/07/does-exogenous-vitamin-d-really-dock.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Just to add to an earlier discussion about exogenous vitamin D (from food and supplements) and autoimmune diseases.
> 
> http://www.poisonfluoride.com/pfpc/html/vit_d___thyroid.html
> 
> http://order-carnivora.blogspot.com/2009/07/does-exogenous-vitamin-d-really-dock.html


wow!! You kept your word. This is such a controversial subject. We need more "credible" data.

I have all this on desktop and fully intend to read every single thing.

Thank you!


----------

